# Our pet pig and dogs



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

I got some videos uploaded and I thought you guys might get a laugh seeing our 'miniature' pot bellied pig 'Moo' playing with our four dogs in the yard. Moo is lots of fun but he isn't itty bitty like people assume mini pigs are.. hes only a bit over 1 year old (we think) he's pretty big and isn't done growing, cause he's a pig!
He's super friendly and just loves to play with the dogs.

Please excuse our yard.. our two larger dogs play fighting and the chickens scratching have ruined it!

I love to call them and watch them all run over together:





Moo looks so cute when he stops short in front of me!





'Sprocket' the Jack Russel playing 'shove' with Moo.
They are best buddies and like to take naps together in the sun.









Moo drinking some watered down juice





Giving Moo a treat and then teasing him. (he chased me around the yard for like 2 minutes after he finished his treat as revenge. lol.. )





This is the Australian Shepherd that wandered into our yard after being on his own in the swamp for about 2 months or so, we named him Bugsie and we've adopted him. This was him The day after we found him, after coming home from the vet to check for a microchip/get shots. He fits right in 





We don't have the pea****s anymore but they make such a funny noise I thought people would be amused:





- Sarah


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Adorable!!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

I kept going "awwww!" at your adorable piggy and dogs! Plus I cracked up laughing at the pea****. "The pea**** is looking for his friend.....he's right there." *other pea**** is directly below it* Hehehe! Man, that rooster sure likes to crow too!  

Looks like you have a lot of fun with your pets! =]


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

They are lots of fun.... We all have a good time together!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

OMG I LOVE IT!!! Moo is absolutely adorable!! I could seriously watch these videos all day  you are so lucky to be surrounded by these amazing animals!


----------

